# Butchers sundries, anyone bought any supplies from them?



## mike w (Aug 16, 2016)

I just googled for hog casings and this company popped up. I was curious if anyone has bought from them and how did you like their products. Looks like they are based in Derbyshire.
Thanks!


----------



## wade (Aug 16, 2016)

No I do not know of them. I usually get mine from Weschenfelders


----------



## mike w (Aug 16, 2016)

Thanks Wade, I bookmarked Weschenfelders. I'll compare them. I just noticed on the butchers sundries page that their vac seal bags seemed like great price. I don't know if I can use them with my vac sealer but I thought I could give them a ring and ask and get some hog casings.


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi Mike, yes I have used them several times. Had Hog Casings, Black Pudding Casings and Black Dried Blood and Sausage flavourings like Bratwurst etc.


----------



## mike w (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks Monkey, I'm going to place an order with them for casings and some other stuff. Much obliged!


----------



## baz senior (Aug 20, 2016)

They are on the same road as our works office at Measham, I have had stuff from them and they are very helpful. Give them a ring and have a chat with them, I am sure they will help out.


----------



## mike w (Aug 20, 2016)

Thanks Baz!


----------



## homeruk (Aug 23, 2016)

blimey! they do a 24kg pack of onion powder, I get through some but 24kg I would have to come back in another life several times


----------



## mike w (Aug 23, 2016)

We could use it for next years smokers weekend =)



homeruk said:


> blimey! they do a 24kg pack of onion powder, I get through some but 24kg I would have to come back in another life several times:icon_eek:


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 23, 2016)

Onion overload!


----------



## wade (Aug 23, 2016)

Now garlic powder would be different. We have a huge vampire problem here in Kent and I buy mine by the 2.5 Kg...


----------



## osprey2 (Sep 1, 2016)

I did have 25 kg of french garlic. Alas down to 5 now.


----------



## mike w (Sep 4, 2016)

I finally got an order placed for hog and sheep casings and some butchers hooks and the ham stockings. Looking forward to making some sausages.


----------

